# Back Porch (new hot tub room) update



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

I wish I had the problem of installing a "Hot Tub" room. I'm just finishing up project # 1000 and working on the kitchen. ;0)

Good work.


----------

